
Why I Don't Love Gödel, Escher, Bach (2018) - Tomte
https://journal.infinitenegativeutility.com/why-i-dont-love-godel-escher-bach
======
Adlai
As is often the case, this review can be recommended instead of the book;
anyone who still wants to read the book after the review, is quite likely to
enjoy it.

